# ICD-10 for DCIS breast



## debhilborn (Feb 16, 2016)

Can a DCIS code (D05._ _) stand alone as a primary diagnosis or is a C-code still needed. I have a coworker who refuses to use the DCIS codes for breast. 

Thank you.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2016)

Here is some clinical information for you to provide to support the use of the D05 code
Abnormal cells that are confined to the ducts or lobules in the breast. There are two forms, called ductal carcinoma in situ (dcis) and lobular carcinoma in situ (lcis).
Stage 0 includes: tis, n0, m0. Tis: carcinoma in situ. N0: no regional lymph node metastasis. M0: no distant metastasis. (ajcc 6th and 7th eds.)
Stage 0 includes: tis, n0, m0. Tis: carcinoma in situ. N0: no regional lymph node metastasis. M0: no distant metastasis. (ajcc 6th ed.)
There are 2 types of stage 0 breast carcinoma in situ: ductal carcinoma in situ (dcis) and lobular carcinoma in situ (lcis). Dcis is a noninvasive condition in which abnormal cells are found in the lining of a breast duct (a tube that carries milk to the nipple). The abnormal cells have not spread outside the duct to other tissues in the breast. In some cases, dcis may become invasive cancer and spread to other tissues, although it is not known how to predict which lesions will become invasive cancer. Lcis is a condition in which abnormal cells are found in the lobules (small sections of tissue involved with making milk) of the breast. This condition seldom becomes invasive cancer; however, having lcis in one breast increases the risk of developing breast cancer in either breast.


----------

